# I think I'm going to need a gravel bike this winter.



## pulser955

With all the road damage here on the colorado front range my winter riding is going to vary limited. But we have lots and lots of dirt and gravel roads that will be totally open to ride and possibly some paved roads returning to gravel. So now I'm thinking about replacing my winter road bike with something like the Kona Rove. KONA BIKES | 2014 BIKES | ROAD: FREERANGE | ROVE


----------



## Dave Cutter

Sorry about the damage there. 

I've recently have had thoughts (daydreams?) of a gravel grinder myself. I only wish I could add that steed to my stable. AWESOME bike!


----------



## pulser955

Thanx I'm lucky and my town is largely untouched. We just have some damaged bridges and all the canyon roads out. Some homes did get flooded from what I understand. But I'm high and dry. So I'm trying to look at this as an opportunity to explore some new roads. The kona is a really cool bike I also like the Spec. Tricross disk, Specialized Bicycle Components and the Trek CrossRip Comp, CrossRip Comp - Trek Bicycle. I won't use much more then the frames and wheels from the bikes because I have a really nice campy kit on the road bike I want to replace.


----------



## pdh777

Some nice choices - cant go wrong with any of them. Kona seems the nicest, and priciest.

I ride a Bianchi Volpe during the winter (down in the springs) - spec'd with Tiagra. Thought I would put a better drive train on it but I am still waiting for Tiagra to die. Ultimately will just get a better frame and sell the Bianchi when I upgrade to a much nicer bike. Do not know what type of chromoly is on the Kona, I have 4130, very heavy, that would be something I would change next go round. 

Was thinking of a Gunnar Sport, with discs and Force or Rival.


----------



## headloss

pdh777 said:


> I have 4130, very heavy, that would be something I would change next go round.


You can get light 4130, don't let the number itself be a turnoff. Judge each frame on its own merit. The Volpe just happens to be a heavy overbuilt bike that is a frequent touring bicycle. 

Personally, my daily rider is a Trek 520 and no lightweight at 26#, but that doesn't bother me (and it's still lighter than some of my aluminum bikes, go figure).


----------



## pulser955

So I went over to see my friend at the bike shop and look at bikes. I road a few bikes around and I think I am going to go a different way. The cross like bikes are cool but I don't like how they handle all that much. So my friend suggested I give this a try. Specialized Bicycle Components I really like it and its made to be converted to a geard bike. I can run it 1x10 all I have to do is put a hanger on it with a derailleur and a shifter, The wheels are even regular wheels so I can just put a cassette on it. It will do all the stuff I want to do dirt roads, light trail, nasty fire rd climbs and all the while it will handle like a mountain bike. Now I have to get to selling off all the my other road bike and some mountain frames and a bunch of parts I won't be using any more.


----------



## crossracer

Ive changed over both my cross bikes to flat bar, and really think they handle so much better. the one is my every day commuter and i put up to 65 miles a day fully loaded with racks and bags, it handles every kinda of surface with no issues. 

Sorry, i life the more upright feel of a straight bar, and it makes the bike ride nicer. IMHO. 

Bill


----------



## looigi

pulser955 said:


> With all the road damage here on the colorado front range my winter riding is going to vary limited....


Excellent excuse to get another bike!


----------



## pulser955

looigi said:


> Excellent excuse to get another bike!


But I have to get rid of one to get it. :cryin:


----------



## RRRoubaix

I was looking for a gravel/adventure/do-it-all bike and purchased a Kona Rove.
It rides very well, but is a bit portly- 27 pounds IIRC. (I actually got the titanium version, but knowing you don't want to spend much, that's out).
There are so many companies jumping into this arena, you should have plenty of choices.


Edit- I'm assuming you don't want to spend much based on your input on the Niner gravel bike thread. (Still seems like a good buy to me). Another MTB company, Pivot, has just come out w/ one as well.


----------



## pulser955

RRRoubaix said:


> I was looking for a gravel/adventure/do-it-all bike and purchased a Kona Rove.
> It rides very well, but is a bit portly- 27 pounds IIRC. (I actually got the titanium version, but knowing you don't want to spend much, that's out).
> There are so many companies jumping into this arena, you should have plenty of choices.
> 
> 
> Edit- I'm assuming you don't want to spend much based on your input on the Niner gravel bike thread. (Still seems like a good buy to me). Another MTB company, Pivot, has just come out w/ one as well.


I think I can but about a grand together with selling my winter road bike and a 29r hardtail frame I have. So I have to keep the whole bike as close to that as I can. I was going to just get the rove frame for $500 and then use most of my parts to build it up. But I think going with the Spec. ridged mountain bike will work the best for me. And if I don't end up using it as much as I think I will reselling it will be easy.


----------



## pulser955

I did a road ride today and hit some dirt roads with the road bike. It got me thinking that a 1x10 mountain bike is going to be way slow on the road. So I did some looking agen and i guess its the time of year but everyone is sold out of lower end cross bikes. But I was shocked when I looked on REI's website and found this. Diamondback Steilacoom RCX Bike - 2013 at REI.com Its the perfict build other then bar tape and maybe a compact bar and wheels I don't think it will need much. I ordered it and now I have to move the winter bike and pay back my CC.


----------



## nhluhr

The Kona Rove has a relatively high bottom bracket which make it really just a steel cross bike. Same goes for the Diamondback Steilacoom RCX mentioned above. There are a lot of options out there that would make a better gravel grinder type bike, such as the Niner RLT, which has a lower BB more like a road bike you might be used to.

That said, there's nothing particularly wrong with just using a cyclocross bike as a gravel bike. The higher BB robs a bit of standover height but that generally won't be much of an issue.


----------



## zyzbot

I have a 2012 Redline Metro Classic that I've been using as my gravel bike. Here is the current model:

REDLINE BICYCLES ? COMMUTE ? 2013 METRO CLASSIC


----------



## Favorit

That Rove is a very nice bike; I wouldn't be able to justify buying one though, as my 1994 Kona Explosif with project 2 fork works great, and weighs only around 23 lbs without accessories. (I have 1.25 inch tires on it now, although the fender gap looks a bit funny, and I need a mudflap)






.


----------



## DrSmile

For gravel I either ride my single speed commuter with 28s:










or I go full retard with the MTB:










I can't really justify another bike in between. When I travel I can deal with chip-seal and small amounts of gravel with the Conti 4 Seasons on my steel Breakaway.


----------



## johns111

I have one of the new Raleigh Tamland's on the way and am really looking forward to it. Reynolds frame, Ultegra 11sp drivetrain. Should be pretty slick.


----------



## pulser955

johns111 said:


> I have one of the new Raleigh Tamland's on the way and am really looking forward to it. Reynolds frame, Ultegra 11sp drivetrain. Should be pretty slick.


Thats cool. I didn't even know they were making a gravel bike. One of the guys at the shop I go to got an All City gravel bike and its really nice. I wan't to get a frame next year that I can but disc brakes on. But I still don't know if it will be a gravel bike or a cross bike. I got the first ride in yesterday and it was about 50/50 pavement and single track. I have to say its allot of fun on single track.


----------



## albert owen

I'm looking forward to seeing, and maybe buying, Giant's new Revolt 1, if it is as good in the flesh as it seems to be on paper. I currently have an E5 framed Crux as my winter/all surfaces bike, but it has no rack mounts and is quite a heavy old lump.


----------



## Dave Cutter

While cycling Friday... nearly home... I saw a glimpse of a bicycle at the end of a driveway in the back of a yard sale. 

It was a nice old Fuji mountain bicycle. It's mine now. It will serve a dual purpose this winter. I will have something to wrench on to keep me busy during the cold Midwestern winter months.. And I will have a means to try out some winter/snow cycling.

I have the proper clothing and such to ride my road bike year-round and I do ride even in fairly cold weather now... as long as the roads are suitable.

I like the idea of a more durable bicycle that can stand-up to wet, salty, slush and snow covered streets. Instead of the tights and layers of bicycle specific clothing I wear on the road bike in cold weather.... I can now step into my Carhartt bibs and wear a coat. 

I've seen guys out on bicycles in mid winter digging through dumpsters looking for aluminum cans. And...although I am not planning on coming out of retirement for a new career... I like the idea of logging a few less-fancier miles than my normal rides.


----------



## Donn12

pulser955 said:


> I did a road ride today and hit some dirt roads with the road bike. It got me thinking that a 1x10 mountain bike is going to be way slow on the road. So I did some looking agen and i guess its the time of year but everyone is sold out of lower end cross bikes. But I was shocked when I looked on REI's website and found this. Diamondback Steilacoom RCX Bike - 2013 at REI.com Its the perfict build other then bar tape and maybe a compact bar and wheels I don't think it will need much. I ordered it and now I have to move the winter bike and pay back my CC.


I think that is a very good call. The CX bike I use for gravel is very different and much faster than my hard tail 29er. I really enjoy gravel/towpath rides in the winter.


----------



## SBard1985

Dave Cutter said:


> While cycling Friday... nearly home... I saw a glimpse of a bicycle at the end of a driveway in the back of a yard sale.
> 
> It was a nice old Fuji mountain bicycle. It's mine now. It will serve a dual purpose this winter. I will have something to wrench on to keep me busy during the cold Midwestern winter months.. And I will have a means to try out some winter/snow cycling.
> 
> I have the proper clothing and such to ride my road bike year-round and I do ride even in fairly cold weather now... as long as the roads are suitable.
> 
> I like the idea of a more durable bicycle that can stand-up to wet, salty, slush and snow covered streets. Instead of the tights and layers of bicycle specific clothing I wear on the road bike in cold weather.... I can now step into my Carhartt bibs and wear a coat.
> 
> I've seen guys out on bicycles in mid winter digging through dumpsters looking for aluminum cans. And...although I am not planning on coming out of retirement for a new career... I like the idea of logging a few less-fancier miles than my normal rides.


I am going to say this..."Dave Cutter, that is the attitude more of us need on RBR.com."
Just ride because you want to and you love it. Who needs lycra bibs when they have Carhartts. 

I have an old Fuji 10 speed I'm going to convert into a neat bike this winter. I'm going to put some cross tires on it and I scored a sweet Coda XYZ mtb handlebar at a bike swap this summer that is going on it. Now I just need to find some new brake levers and I'll be all set!


----------



## Dave Cutter

SBard1985 said:


> .... Just ride because you want to and you love it. .....
> I have an old Fuji 10 speed I'm going to convert into a neat bike this winter. ...


The Midwestern winter really is difficult for an aging, arthritic, cyclist. But even if I can only get out for a few minutes at a time I should be able to meet the CDC's suggested 2 1/2 hours of aerobic exercise per week. 

I also take the time to visit the library and check out a cycling book from time to time during the winter. And I re-watch my tiny collection of bicycle movies on DVD. Mixing all this together with wrenching on a project bicycle and tuning and/or upgrading any and every other bike I own.... and *I keep pretty bicycle active*.

What may seem like a short off season break from cycling..... for many.... puts cycling out of sight and out of mind. I have a saying: *If I didn't bicycle when the weather is bad... I wouldn't be a cyclist. I'd just be another old fat man... with a bicycle hanging in his garage. *

The OP (and SBard1985) has it right. Do what needs to be done.... to keep on cycling.


----------

